# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre > [SOLVED] [SOLVED] please close the Automatix forum

## arnieboy

Hi admins,
          I want the whole of the Automatix forum closed with immediate effect. I will not offer any explanations till Brunellus (one of your forum mods) publicly apologizes to me on this thread. 
Thanks and regards,
Arnie

----------


## KiwiNZ

This is under investigation

----------


## KiwiNZ

I do not see any actions on these forums that would require this.Any incidents have occured outside Ubuntuforums and should not be brought here.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

I agree outside forums issues should not be brought here. However, if you are officially requesting the removal of your third party section we cannot deny that. Please respond accordingly.

----------


## arnieboy

Before I request the removal of any sub forum, I want a clarification. Is #ubuntuforums on IRC officially endorsed by http://ubuntuforums.org ? If not, I want an official statement from ubuntu-geek amounting to the same.

----------


## arnieboy

I am closing this issue. No one needs to look into this any further.
Thanks.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

per your recent PM to kiwinz the AX forum has been removed from this forum.

----------


## arnieboy

I had asked for the forum to be closed (not removed).

----------


## arnieboy

By removing the whole AX forum you are simply denying users from seeing the wealth of useful information that it contains. However, its your forum and you can very well run it any way you want.
later.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

The posts are still available via a search. When someone asks their 3rd party be closed it is removed from the front page but is still archived in our search index.

----------


## arnieboy

perfect. thanks!

----------

